# what sounds better?



## crls_santino (Apr 30, 2015)

i am thinking about name for photo services and got ideas:
photospace or
photopower,
what do you think?
many thanks...
carlos

ps i am getting madness about names, to make it easy, memoriable and catch eye,
any suggestion very welcome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Designer (Apr 30, 2015)

PhotoPower


----------



## crls_santino (Apr 30, 2015)

thank you Designer

probably i will need someone who will design logotype and tones/colours for website as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Braineack (Apr 30, 2015)

the first thing I think of when i read photopower is a photo editing software.

coincidentally:

the first result i get when i google photopower is a photo editing software.


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 30, 2015)

PhotoPower


----------



## tirediron (Apr 30, 2015)

Not especially enthralled with either, but since photospace.com is already taken, that really only leaves you with one choice.


----------



## crls_santino (Apr 30, 2015)

i heard that sounds like company selling photo gears and flashes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SnappingShark (Apr 30, 2015)

photopower.

packs a punch.

Sounds like Thai food taking power. Pho to Power!


----------



## crls_santino (Apr 30, 2015)

thanks  pls more feedback and ideas, i have very limited number of friends i could ask and i can count only on me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BananaRepublic (Apr 30, 2015)

Well to me photospace sounds like a place to put your photos, photo power I would interpret that something is happening with or due to photographs. I couldn't say which is better really.


----------



## SnappingShark (Apr 30, 2015)

Why not expand it to something more meaningful.

Power Image ServiceS (piss)


----------



## crls_santino (Apr 30, 2015)

i see you like that way
but there will not be an adult or childish corner


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dennybeall (Apr 30, 2015)

I agree with some others in that I don't see any strength to either of them as a general photography business.
I would choose "Santino Photography: or "CS Photography" before either of the ones you asked about. A good test is to ask 20 people on the street what a business of XXX name does. With the two suggestions you had you'd get answers like you received here.


----------



## crls_santino (Apr 30, 2015)

that is what i was concern, i do not force this idea, just looking fast way to start propagate my work, many people asked me why i do not have proper website and portfolio yet, but i want to jump out of the box with name and do not give a potential customers Super Hidden Inteligent Topic

thank you for yours advice 

what about CSPhotography.uk? sounds better? CSPhoto.london


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crls_santino (Apr 30, 2015)

to remove, couldnt delete


----------



## table1349 (Apr 30, 2015)

crls_santino said:


> that is what i was concern, i do not force this idea, just looking fast way to start propagate my work, many people asked me why i do not have proper website and portfolio yet, but i want to jump out of the box with name and do not give a potential customers Super Hidden Inteligent Topic
> 
> thank you for yours advice
> 
> ...


All well and good however when it comes to the photography business your name doesn't really matter.  It is the quality of your work that matters.  If you work is really good you could use something like "A Bloke with a Camera Photography" and be just fine.  Your name only attracts business if you work attracts customers.


----------



## crls_santino (May 1, 2015)

You are right and you confirm what I am thinking. I need a time to advert my work locally, question as I read how to get to the market. Every day situation 'Have you got a business card?', well I am sorry, I don't have because I can't decide what name should be on it. As you said my name means nothing and will be easly forgotten (heh or not), that I have to make a first impression positive to attract customers. i need to advertise my services on the social network/media and print some leaflets. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dennybeall (May 1, 2015)

"Word of Mouth" is a great way to get more business ONCE you have some business. To get started you need to combine all things that will get business for you, with each one getting a little something. All of these marketing and sales techniques require that your business has an easy to remember and easy to say name. It also needs to be unique to you so when someone recommends you the person can find you easily. Either of the last two you mentioned sound unique and easy to remember.
It's all a waste of time if you're not good and provide a good product.


----------



## crls_santino (May 1, 2015)

i agree with almost all of you, and i am happy with your feedback, i have to sort things out and put on the track, there is in london a great competitions for small and large people, but i do not affraid, however i have not publish my work yet anywhere, just samples to get some ideas what i could improve, noone is perfect, doing pictures for over 30 years for my memories its not enough, it is time to convert passion for business, i hope this forum is for me, and i am positive about it, nothing to lose, just wish me a luck and share your heart, i am happy to do the same


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

